# How I owned everyone in the 2012 Two Month Fatloss Challenge



## GFR (Jan 25, 2012)

This journal will chronicle how with little effort, no dedication, 0 drive or even a real game plan I beat all the fatties and losers who entered the  2012 Two Month Fatloss Challenge. I will be starting this Feb 1st, so until then I wont be recording anything here.

Get ready for the brutal ownage and my 6 pack, those bitches have no chance....they are all competing for second place.


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

6'2'' will be 44 years old by the end of this contest.

Diet: KETO 
Supplements: Nothing except possibly protein shakes
Drugs: None

Chest cold and relaxed: 48 1/2
Arms cold: 17 7/8
Waist relaxed: 38 1/2

Goals: 
*#1.* Get rid of titty fat
*#2.* Lose the gut, not just fat but work on bringing it in ( core work, vacuum training)
*#3.* Build some fucking deltoids.
*#4.* Build upper chest up.
*#5.* Try to bring up biceps.
*#6.* Drop 20lbs net, in 8 weeks


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

*8 week KETO training program will look something like this.

Sunday: *Cardio
One hour

*Monday: *Delts and traps.
Cardio 15min
Latteral raises (cable) 6x12
M press seated 4x10
upright rows 2x10
DB shrugs 2x15


*Tuesday:* Arms
Cardio 10min
DB seated curls 4x10
Cable curls 4x12
Tri ext 4x12
Cardio 30min

*Wednesday:* Cardio
One hour


*Thursday:* Cardio and light legs
Cardio 20 min
leg press 3x12 or walking lunges
Hamstring curls 3x12
Cardio 20 min

*Friday:* Chest and lats
Cardio 15 min
Incline DB press 4x12
cable inclin3  fly 4x12
Pullovers 3x12
DB rows 4x8
LPDF 4x10
Latteral raises (cable) 2x25-30

*Saturday: Off*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

Starting weight for Diet: 241lbs

End diet goal weight: 216lbs, 221lbs post carb up.

*Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
45min, level 3-5

*Stair climber*
15 min, level 6-8

Cals burned, over 700.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

lol  Love the food porn!


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

Wt: 238.6

*Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
15min, level 3

*Rear delts*
4x12

*Cybex latterals*
70lbs 5x12

*M press seated*
3x12-15

*Upright rows*
3x12

*DB shrugs seated*
80lbs 2x15

*Tri rope ext*
85lbs 3x12

*My total diet from yesterday*
Meal 1. One egg, 6oz GB (85% cut)
Meal 2. One egg, 6oz GB (85% cut)
Meal 3. 6 eggs, some shredded cheese
Also coffee in the AM ( 3 cups)
about one gallon of water

Normally I would eat much more then that on KETO, but I was not hungry at all so I just went with it.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 30, 2012)

This is EPIC!

Good luck man!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2012)

Subbed. Add in some NeoVar for added jerkedness


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

*My total diet from Jan 30th*
Meal 1. One egg, 6oz GB (85% cut)
Meal 2. 8oz GB (85% cut)
Meal 3. 6 eggs, some shredded cheese
Meal 4. 12 oz porterhouse steak
Meal 5. 1/2 cucumber, with some ranch dressing, 6oz GB (85% cut)
 about 1/2 gallon of water

*My total diet from Jan 31st*
Meal 1. 5oz sausage with some cheese
Meal 2. 5oz GB (85% cut)
Meal 3.10oz GB (85% cut)
 Meal 4. 1 /2 a small chicken, with skin
Meal 5. 5 eggs, some shredded cheese
 about 1/2 gallon of water


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck, man. 

And the new Avi is also epic!

That was brilliant posting all that crap in your opening post.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

time to work dawg!


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

Yesterdays workout

*Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
30min, level 3

Walking lunges, 3 sets
Hamstring curls 3x15

I am weighing in tomorrow, I better be no more than 235.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2012)

Walking lunges are killer! You high rep that exercise GFR?


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

*Weight 236lbs (-5lbs)

Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
15min, level 3

*Peck deck*
3x12

*M. Incline press*
3x12

*Cable rows, one arm*
70lbs 4x10

*LPDF*
5x10-12

*pullovers*
4x10-12

*latterals (delts)*
1x30

*preacher curls*
1x20

Felt really strong today


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Walking lunges are killer! You high rep that exercise GFR?


I walk across the entire cardio floor and back, that counts as one set.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

Every time I visit this journal I want a cheeseburger and some man on man action...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2012)

Following along.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

GFR whats GB?. Is it ground beef?


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> GFR *whats GB*?. Is it ground beef?


Gay bear


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont do hairy men……..Nice of you to cuddle the captn


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2012)

Finished 7 days of KETO, I am not sick to death of it yet. My record is 4 weeks on this horrid diet, I think this time around I will crush that time frame.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

are you working out?


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> are you working out?


In the last 7 days I trained 4x, plus yesterday I had an "active" day. Spent about 8 hours doing physically active activities, such as walking, light running, bike riding ect...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

staying active is what its all about...i wish the days of pick up football and bball were still viable for me...oh well...running with my chap


when i do the treadmill my kid says "make it go fast daddy" hes a good trainer


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2012)

*Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
30min, level 3-5

Leg press 3x12-15
Hamstring curls 3x12-15

walking lunges, 2 sets.


Weight: *233.4 (-7.6)

*Oct 3, 2011, Weight: *274*lbs * Start of deit and training. 
Feb 5, 2012, Weight: *233.4 
*
* Down 40lbs in 4 months!!
*


----------



## XYZ (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
> 30min, level 3-5
> 
> Leg press 3x12-15
> ...


 

That's awesome, nice work.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2012)

Seated latterals 5x12  *SS* Preacher curls 4x8

M. Press 4x12 *SS* cable curls 4x10

*Rear delts*
2x15

*DB shrugs*
80lbs 3x15
*
Tri ext*
4x12

Lots of huge titted women at the gym tonight, I am talking DD or better and the sluts were not even fat. I fought through it though like the champion I am.

Caught  my reflection in the mirror a few times when training, I looked  awesome.  Not sure but I think other people were looking also, probably  wished they were me.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2012)

*AAS Cutting Cycle Synergy*


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

*My total diet from Feb 6th*
Meal 1. 2 HB eggs
Meal 2. 6 oz gb 85%
Meal 3. 5 whole eggs, fetta cheese
 Meal 4. T bone steak
about 1/2 gallon of water


----------



## XYZ (Feb 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *My total diet from Feb 6th*
> Meal 1. 2 HB eggs
> Meal 2. 6 oz gb 85%
> Meal 3. 5 whole eggs, fetta cheese
> ...


 

When you run your diet this way how long does it take for you to not feel tired?  Or do you at all?


----------



## katanga (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck dude, Luvin the food pics ...I'm following this just to keep getting hungry...great log keep it up and stay focused pal


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> When you run your diet this way how long does it take for you to not feel tired?  Or do you at all?



He???s gone to bed already, thats how tired this diet is LOL???..what i wanna know is how long does it take to see results with keto?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> He???s gone to bed already, thats how tired this diet is LOL???..what i wanna know is how long does it take to see results with keto?


 

Not long at all.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> When you run your diet this way how long does it take for you to not feel tired?  Or do you at all?


I have more energy on KETO, I sleep less, only 5 or 6 hours and wake up feeling great. In the gym I am stronger so far, guess this diet just fits me.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats good GFR, guess i need to be patient.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome log here!


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

Going to try the Targeted Ketogenic Diet (TKD) after I have completed 4 or 5 weeks of KETO. It better fucking work.


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

Blew off my workout today, went shopping instead. I ate like a boss though so it's all good.


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

Just found a few pics of my from last summer. I was a tad over 280lbs, had the full on fat guy face. Funny thing is even in these photos I was trying to hold my stomach in......looking back now I can see it did not help.

So 280lbs in late August 2011, I am 231lbs now, I will be 220lbs or less by the end of March, so 60lbs lost, plus at least 10lbs of muscle gained ( net fat loss 70lbs) all accomplished in 7 months.


*280lbs plus*


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 9, 2012)

That is quite an achievement GFR, you should be proud of yourself…..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

Keep shopping son


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Keep shopping son


I need to get a new couch, god damn they are expensive.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

sure are....can get some cheap stuff...still gonna be 600+ for micro fiber


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sure are....can get some cheap stuff...still gonna be 600+ for micro fiber


I might just get a futon, at sams club they have a really nice one, looks just like a couch and is comfortable. I think it was in the low $500's, plus it could be used as a guest bed.....only thing is it weighs a fucking ton.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I might just get a futon, at sams club they have a really nice one, looks just like a couch and is comfortable. I think it was in the low $500's, plus it could be used as a guest bed.....only thing is it weighs a fucking ton.


 
futons are fucked. They harden up after a few months and loose support, your back and shoulders will hate you.


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2012)

*Weight* 232.3 *(-8.7)*

*Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
30min, level 3-4

*Stairclimber*
15 min level 6-8


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

keep it up....

subscribed....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2012)

*Weight* *231* *(-10 for contest **[-42 total since Oct 3, 2011]**)* 

*Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
10min, level 3

*cable inline flys*
4x12 slow reps

*Incline M. press*
4x8-12

*Pullovers*
3x12

*LPDF*
4x10-12

*Rows*
4x8-10

*Cybex seated latterals*
50lbs 2x20

*cable curls*
30lbs 1x25

Did the weigh in right today, did it in the AM. Down 10lbs ....yes I know 2/3 of that is just water 

No hot pussy in the gym between 11-1, note to self....don't train between 11-1.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Great training note lol
Keep it up, you old bastard!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)

That is close to what my cheat meal was last night, except I also had onion rings and the burger was a chili burger.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2012)

Going to carb cycle from now on, thinking of 100g-200g. 200g on training days, around 100g on off days, but I will also keep the fats at reasonable amount, say 50-65g ED. I am losing too much weight on KETO and I don't like how it's killing my training. 

*Seated latterals*
6x10

*M. press*
5x10

*R latterals*
4x12 

*Hammer curls seated*
40lbs 3x10

*p. Curls*
3x15

*cable curls*
3x8-10

*seated DB shrugs*
80lbs 3x12 super slow reps

*tri ext*
4x12


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


>



i had that last night?????????..burger wasn???t bad either??????.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Going to carb cycle from now on, thinking of 100g-200g. 200g on training days, around 100g on off days, but I will also keep the fats at reasonable amount, say 50-65g ED. I am losing too much weight on KETO and I don't like how it's killing my training.
> 
> *Seated latterals*
> 6x10
> ...


 

gfr ...real miltary press? i dont know man...you are pretty beat up for that one...dont take yourself out


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> gfr ...real miltary press? i dont know man...you are pretty beat up for that one...dont take yourself out


No, it is cybex or some shit like that.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2012)

Post carbup: 234.6lbs*

Elliptical fitness crosstrainer*
30min, level 3

*Leg press*
3x12

*H. Curl*
3x12


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

How you going GFR?


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2012)

Been sick for over a week, I am out of this contest.


----------



## HwMchUBnch (Feb 25, 2012)

damn that pizza looks really good!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Been sick for over a week, I am out of this contest.



get back on the bike, your progress was remarkable??????.


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> get back on the bike, your progress was remarkable??????.


I'm still eating perfect and hit the gym today, but I have lost 45lbs in the last 4 1/2 months and to be honest I need to let my body adapt to the new weight. two weeks into my KETO my BP went through the roof  and my face looked like it had aged 10 years. I think I am over doing it and I am taking a break for the next 2 months. 

I am between 231-235lbs now, a huge improvement over my 280lb body last summer. In May I will hit the diet hard again and get myself down to 220lbs for the summer.


----------



## triplstep (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news george. Take care and get well soon......


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I'm still eating perfect and hit the gym today, but I have lost 45lbs in the last 4 1/2 months and to be honest I need to let my body adapt to the new weight. two weeks into my KETO my BP went through the roof  and my face looked like it had aged 10 years. I think I am over doing it and I am taking a break for the next 2 months.
> 
> I am between 231-235lbs now, a huge improvement over my 280lb body last summer. In May I will hit the diet hard again and get myself down to 220lbs for the summer.



Nah, you just sound like you need a big cheat meal and have a few days off the gym, i did this week and feel great now.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I fought through it though like the champion I am.



I admire your determination.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I'm still eating perfect and hit the gym today, but I have lost 45lbs in the last 4 1/2 months and to be honest I need to let my body adapt to the new weight. two weeks into my KETO my BP went through the roof  and my face looked like it had aged 10 years. I think I am over doing it and I am taking a break for the next 2 months.
> 
> *I am between 231-235lbs now, a huge improvement over my 280lb body last summer.* In May I will hit the diet hard again and get myself down to 220lbs for the summer.



Congratulations on the weight loss, GFR.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

man...now i cant try to beat you


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just realised you were bigger than KOS at one point which means KOS should be able to drop another 20 at least.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

at his heaviest he was 280

i was over 320


im stronger have more muscle.....lost 11 pounds so far ....thanx


----------



## GFR (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Just realised you were bigger than KOS at one point which means KOS should be able to drop another 20 at least.


At one point I was twice as strong as KOS, had 50lbs more muscle mass then he ever had, and had a waist 10'' smaller then his is now.

But that was then, now I am only a guy who has cut 45lbs or so and feels great and is much more healthy, that alone is a win. Even though I only train casually I still have more muscle mass then he ever had, but that really does not matter.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2012)

GFR i would do more weights than cardio right now if was you. You probably have been doing to much cardio and its burned you out, drop the cardio, do the weights and if you still need a cardio then move quicker and superset everything.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> At one point I was twice as strong as KOS, had 50lbs more muscle mass then he ever had, and had a waist 10'' smaller then his is now.
> 
> But that was then, now I am only a guy who has cut 45lbs or so and feels great and is much more healthy, that alone is a win. Even though I only train casually I still have more muscle mass then he ever had, but that really does not matter.


 
id say you have way better bbing genetics than me...but more muscle at 45? come on now
you look good for 45...but those delts are non existent,you said you dont even train legs...your over the hill and im a never was


and you were never twice as strong....maybe stronger but twice as strong?lets be realistic...youd have to bench like 850 pounds,curl 350 or some crap...dorian dead 800
 and stuff only got said cause azza brought my name up like a moron
gfr never got as fat as i was....but he was bigger as a bber with a smaller waist than i have ever been or could be
anywayz gfr is cool and i wish he could stay in the contest cause he beat me before


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> at his heaviest he was 280
> 
> i was over 320
> 
> ...


I thought you were like 270lbs last October. How many years are you going back for that 320?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 26, 2012)

Good work George....."never say die'


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I thought you were like 270lbs last October. How many years are you going back for that 320?


 

i was 320 during the wp contest on a bombs


----------



## GFR (Feb 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> GFR i would do more weights than cardio right now if was you. You probably have been doing to much cardio and its burned you out, drop the cardio, do the weights and if you still need a cardio then move quicker and superset everything.


I did not even think of it but I have been going non stop for 5 months so taking a little break is something I need to do anyway. I think I will take a full two weeks off, about 1 1/2 weeks of now, so just a few more days.


----------



## GFR (Feb 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> id say you have way better bbing genetics than me...but more muscle at 45? come on now
> you look good for 45...but those delts are non existent,you said you dont even train legs...your over the hill and im a never was


43 not 45, and my delts come in when I cycle, even HRT brings them in. As for legs I do some light work, that's enough to make them more massive then your fat stumps. 




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and you were never twice as strong....maybe stronger but twice as  strong?


Pound for pound I was twice as strong in some lifts. At 257 I could bench 550 raw, at 320 you cant even raw bench 400lbs.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 43 not 45, and my delts come in when I cycle, even HRT brings them in. As for legs I do some light work, that's enough to make them more massive then your fat stumps.
> 
> 
> Pound for pound I was twice as strong in some lifts. At 257 I could bench 550 raw, at 320 you cant even raw bench 400lbs.



Impressive lifts.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> YouTube Video


 

The title of that clip is wrong.  The song is Orgasmatron by Motorhead.  AWESOME track!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

The title is just letting you know that its a Hells Angels tribute.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The title is just letting you know that its a Hells Angels tribute.


 

No, it's telling me that it's wrong.  NOBODY can deny ORGASMATRON.


----------



## GFR (Mar 3, 2012)

Took about two weeks off, feel very refreshed.


*Incline DB press*
75lbs 4x12

*Incline cybex flys*
4x12

*Cable rows*
4x10

*LPDF*
3x12

*cybex pullovers*
3x12-15

*Hammer CGPD*
200lbs added 2x12 

*Cable latterals*
25lbs 2x20

*rear latterals*
2x15

*Cable curls*
2x20


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

Good work George……..


----------

